# Effacer des contacts de la liste de Skype



## ronron (18 Octobre 2005)

j aimerais pouvoir effacer de   la liste  skype  des mon je ne trouve pas la corbeille, pourriez vous ne  donner  un truc merci a vous tous vous  été formidable,


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

ronron a dit:
			
		

> j aimerais pouvoir effacer de   la liste  skype  des mon je ne trouve pas la corbeille, pourriez vous ne  donner  un truc merci a vous tous vous  été formidable,


 

clique sur la personne et puis sur le clavier sur la fleche <-- au dessus de la fleche retour


----------



## ronron (19 Octobre 2005)

ouf merci, mais il fallait le savoir  il faudrait le rajouter dans os x facile skype  je ne l ai pas vus


----------

